# Really nice old bows/arrows etc!



## BobW (Mar 13, 2003)

My first time here. Thought people might be interested. I came into possession of custom aluminum arrows made in 1936-1937. Solid, beautifully creasted and fletched. They are 27 inches long but the interesting thing is that the noks are made of hand carved ivory (Not much plastic around then!). The points are custom made by a machinist and they look like new. The bows are lemon wood, 65-70 lbs. There is a bow site (Hand made with a GLASS lens, which the owner (now ~ 90 yrs old) made from a scrap telescope lens glass. 

I can't imagine what this archer's life wouldhave been like if he had patented his 1930s innovations! I am tryinig to find a museum for most of the stuff.


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

As far as museums are concerned, The St. Charles family operates the Northwest Archery Museum here in Seattle. You can access their site under Northwest Archery. A bit far from your stomping grounds but it is a start and I wouldn't be surprised if Susanne St. Charles was able to point you to somewhere closer.
(not to mention the fact that she makes some of the most beautiful and accurate arrows around -and at a really good price).

As far as plastic is concerned, I thought I'd mention that the first plastic commercial products actually came out in the mid-nineteenth century (celluloid -made from a variety of corn). 

Any chance of posting pictures?

If you ever do wind up in the Seattle area, the Northwest Archery museum is a must-see!


----------



## BobW (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info! I am still learning to do this computer stuff. When I get a digigtal camera and learn how to use it posting the photos of this stuff is on top of my list! Interesting about the plastic in 1800s! These noks are definitely ivory or a fine grain polished bone. The owner said they were made for him by a person who is dead now. At the ime he never thought to ask. They have been in storage since 1950s.
Bob


----------

